# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MAC MINI MGEN2 INTEL DUAL CORE I5 2.6GHZ 8GB 1TB

## under_LgN

Καλημέρα σας, 

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το παραπάνω μοντέλο, το μόνο βαρύ σαν εφαρμογή που θέλω να τρέξω, είναι το adobe premier (κόψιμο βίντεο και πειράγματα στα χρώματα)γνωρίζει κανείς αν αντέχει στο redering;

----------

